# First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II - PICS!!



## Keaman

Hi Breitling people. I got bitten by the watch bug 20 months ago and have already had a plethora of Omega's, TAGHeuer's and a bunch of other stuff. Breitling is one brand that was always on my 'want' list, but the opportunity has never arisen - until now 
When I first saw pics of the new SO2 when it came out, I really liked it. I thought it had enough Breitling DNA, without the full-on B'Ling and I loved the modern (new wave as they say) look of it. I get the impression from what I've read that this is certainly one of the least popular Breitling's but that doesn't bother me at all. It'll be great to finally have one of these in the collection.
I should receive it on Thursday and don't worry, I'll post plenty of pics when she arrives :-!

Update
As promised, here are the pics (with comments). Sorry if I got carried away and took too many 

Lots of aeroplanes  - Awesome packaging!









Is this bakelite? mmm it's nice anyway, made in France |>









Beautiful documentation presentation.









A box within a box - tease me why don't you :roll:









The prize, all wrapped up in plastic protection.






















































Plastic be gone, oh the shine, it's blinding me :-d




































Now, adjusting the Pro II bracelet is a bit of a challenge, especially when you're cellebrating with a few "new watch drinks" 









Bracelet adjusted, time adjusted and *finally *- my first BREITLING - on the wrist!! :-!



































































































Very first impressions:

LOVE the Pro II bracelet - beautiful to look at, very flexible and nice chunky clasp |>
Unreal 3 dimensional dial - the crystal seems to display the dial like none of my other watches |>
For a Breitling, I think it's a pretty unique one |>
Lume is incredible, as good as any of my Omega's |>
Overall perception of quality - case and dial design/details are (just) as good as any Omega or TAGHeuer I've had, crown doesn't feel as solid as all the O's and TH's I've had, so, initial quality comparison - unsure :think:
Rubber bezel insert - sure, it has a slightly (for a mid-high end diver) unusual feel to it, but it looks just as good as any regular (ie: aluminium) insert |>
I really don't like these tiny screwed links - too fiddly, like the Apollo 11 that I had - Rolex does it much better, with big solid feeling screws :think:
I LOVE THIS WATCH :-!


----------



## Jade330i

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

That's a fantastic edition to what looks like an already incredible line up.....enjoy it and post pics when you get it in!


----------



## Spit161

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

Congratulations on the SO II - I'm looking forward to the pictures!!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## srmdalt

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

Congrats-- can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## ChinaWhite

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

Unusual first one, BUT Very Nice.
Enjoy!


----------



## Spit161

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*



ChinaWhite said:


> Unusual first one


Not really.
I know of a few members on here that have has the SO as their first Breitling.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## asfalloth

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

Congrats on a good first choice. Cant wait to see wrist shots.


----------



## X-RAY

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

great watch, love mine - yellow abyss


----------



## yande

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

My first foray into the Brietling forum, thanks to mosfetaus. A warm hello to all.

A great looking watch with some very, very impressive stats, chronometre with 1500m WR! And I thought Breitling was all about flight!

A great review mosfetaus for you have moved me to go and have a look at some more Brietlings. I'll be back......


----------



## Keaman

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*



yande said:


> My first foray into the Brietling forum, thanks to mosfetaus. A warm hello to all.
> 
> A great looking watch with some very, very impressive stats, chronometre with 1500m WR! And I thought Breitling was all about flight!
> 
> A great review mosfetaus for you have moved me to go and have a look at some more Brietlings. I'll be back......


Good one Mark, I'm glad I have tempted you :-!
If you browse the various Breitlings you'll probably notice that the one I chose is really quite different, with the modern slanted numbers and no 'barbs' on the bezel (not to mention the rubber insert). This is the only one that really spoke to me, besides the Navi, but they're pretty pricey.
The 1500m WR certainly is impressive, although it's a bit funny that the bracelet doesn't have a divers extension :-d
So, my third day in and I'm lovin it. It's one of those watches that I've instantly bonded with. It looks hot to me and it's super comfortable (plus it's easing the pain of me recently selling my PO  ) |>
Looking forward to seeing a Breitling on you soon!!


----------



## Spit161

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*



yande said:


> My first foray into the Brietling forum, thanks to mosfetaus. A warm hello to all.
> 
> A great looking watch with some very, very impressive stats, chronometre with 1500m WR! And I thought Breitling was all about flight!
> 
> A great review mosfetaus for you have moved me to go and have a look at some more Brietlings. I'll be back......


Hi Mark,
I'm not used to conversing with you outside of the Omega forum!
I hope you find a Breitling you like, and I hope to see you around here more soon!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## yande

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

Hey thanks guys. I definitely need to get out more. ;-)

Regarding a future Breitling, the best place for me to start would be to pop in here more. Check out some wrist shots. I love the Heuer Breitling Chronograph (and Hamilton) relationship, so yes, I'm sure at some stage a Breitling will be gracing my wrist.


----------



## 6grand

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

That's the way to go! I love the 42 with the bracelet, a combination of subtlety and bling.


----------



## Sappie66

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

To the OP, wow, 20 months and over 500 posts! You are a forum monster! 

Nice pick up. So what if it isn't the most popular B'ling. You like it! I like it too!


----------



## Keaman

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*



Sappie66 said:


> To the OP, wow, 20 months and over 500 posts! You are a forum monster!
> 
> Nice pick up. So what if it isn't the most popular B'ling. You like it! I like it too!


Haha, not really, I'm not much of a talker at all. Some people clock up 1000 posts in a year!! But I have had quite a few watches to talk about in a relatively short period.
Day number 4 and I'm _really_ loving this watch! It has such a SOLID wrist presence and yet it's not overpowering. It's very unique and the case and dial design are really doing it for me b-)


----------



## Spit161

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*



mosfetaus said:


> Haha, not really, I'm not much of a talker at all. Some people clock up 1000 posts in a year!!


I currently on 5.92. So 5.92 x 365 = 2160!
If you think that is a lot, Raza of the Public Forum, clocked up just over 12 posts per day = 4380!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## yande

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

Yeah OK, I know, I know.. I'm a talker... As one must with 20 watches in the box since that first post. FWIW, I do get on better with the newer members..


----------



## Keaman

*Re: First Breitling, finally!! Superocean 42 Abyss Black on Pro II*

See *Sappie66* , I'm actually antisocial in comparison to these other jabber mouths :-d


----------



## HelloNasty1

ChinaWhite said:


> Unusual first one, BUT Very Nice.
> Enjoy!


Versatile sport diving watch, probably one of the easier B's to start with. Not strange at all and I do not own this model.


----------



## respect

rubber better!


----------



## Keaman

One month of ownership update:
I am still _loving_ this watch. In fact I think it's growing on me more and more. The case and dial design are really doing it for me. The bracelet and clasp are superb. The overall look of the watch on the wrist is extremely enjoyable and it is superbly comfortable; not too loose, not too tight, it just sits perfectly on the wrist, which is impressive for a heavy, chunky watch like this. Timekeeping - 2 seconds fast per day! Dare I say, I think I prefer this watch to the PO XL that I had.

New pics - 5 Dec now...


----------



## mr_october

Congrats on your 1st Breitling. 
Hope this will be the start of the 'Breitling addiction' so that we see your posts with more Breitling watches in future!


----------



## Boxed In

Looks a lot betterwith your photos than I first thought from promo photos.


----------



## Sampaio

Well, this is a handy thread for me!
I`ve spent the afternoon surfing the web for Breitling Superocean Abyss and Omega PO XL.
I love both, they are different i know, but theres something about the SO that makes me love it 
I think its that chunckier look, that 3d look of the dial, for me its just like a Submariner on steroids!!
But the PO doesnt let me make up my mind, and it was winning the stand off until i read this thread!
Now i love the Breitling more again!! Man, this is tough...
My only set back is the 42mm. I`m affraid it might be a tad too small for my taste 
What do you think after havingowned both?


----------



## Fraga

Gorgeous watch! Congrats.


----------



## PSUJOE

I love mine as well...








Incidentally, I believe that a 44mm version is now offered if the 42 is too small.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.309591,-80.041928


----------



## Sampaio

The 44 has slightly different dial doesnt it?
Only the numerals 6 and 9. 
Or is that just another version?
With the dial with all the numerals i only saw it in 42mm.


----------



## Keaman

Hi Sampaio, yes having owned both the PO XL and this SO2, I have to say, as much as it pains me (Omega is my first love) that I prefer this SO 42 to the PO XL!
The PO XL, although a huge watch, did sit very nicely on the wrist (with the help of the awesome bracelet), but, to me, this SO sits better. It's definitely not too small and looks and feels pretty much perfect to me and it is mega comfortable, it doesn't slide around on the wrist, it's in fact as near to perfect fitting as I've experienced in any watch. Then there's the design of the case, I absolutely LOVE it - polished front back and sides, stunningly detailed, very chunky but perfectly balanced, with those really nice curved down lugs and integrates perfectly with the Pro II bracelet. The dial - yes the PO has an absolutely classic style dial that is iconic Omega, but once again, to be perfectly honest, I prefer the SO dial - the detail and 3 dimensional nature of it is unreal and the hour, minute and arrow tipped second hand are a pure pleasure to look at. This watch gives more pleasure in the flesh that any photo can give justice to.
I cannot say enough great things about this watch, it is a sure fire keeper for me!!


----------



## PSUJOE

You are correct the 44 does have a redesigned dial with different numbering and it also doesn't have the colored inner bezel. Still a sharp piece though.


----------

